# E.T Cowdrey and Sandler



## deepwoods (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone know anything about either one of these? The first is a slip-glaze stoneware       debossed in a round stamp near the shoulder E.T Cowdrey Boston, the other is clear      and is embossed Sandler on the front and Boston on the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi deepwoods,
     Didn't find E.T.Cowdrey stoneware listed.But Edward T. Cowdrey started a vinegar business in 1855 on Eastern Ave. in Boston. Ran that til 1865 then moved to Portland St. in Boston. In 1873  he is listed in pickles,preserves and vinegar til 1888 he died in 1892. Some info in any case. Hope this helps.
 Cliff


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for the information Cliff, yes that helps.


----------

